# Wigan, Selk's Show Brag



## Kay73

Wendy has hust phoned me, she is so excited.
Both cats have done really well at the show,
she will post the details when she gets home


----------



## JANICE199

thats great news.i bet she's well pleased


----------



## deedeedee

brill - !!!


----------



## Kay73

she is she will post results as soon as she can...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* she has just got home so will be posting very soon  Well done wendy congratulations, *


----------



## Selk67U2

*Haha Thanks Everyone, thanks Kay too for starting the thread.
We are really proud of both girls. Elise our white Queen got her 2nd International certificate and was Nominated for Best in Show. At the Best in Show it was a 3 way tie for the trophy, the judge that won the toss up for chosing who gets it had a friends cat as her number, so she won it, lol. It's the only fair way they can do it.
Angel our 10 yr old Daughters Blue & White neuter got her 3rd Grand International certificate and was Nominated for Best in Show. She went on to win Best in Show Opposite Sex Neuter. Our good friends Neuter boy won the Best in Show neuter. I had a great time stewarding with one of the judges too. All in all it was a fab day *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well as i said in my other post CONGRATULATIONS, u deserved it! *


----------



## deedeedee

Congrats - your cats are beauties!


----------



## susiej

Many congratulations Selk! Great results  I hope that it was a good show all round!!


----------



## bee112

aww congratulations Wendy.. bet your daughter is made up too!


----------



## Kay73

Congratulations!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Everyone*


----------



## Angeli

CONGRATULATIONS WENDY
A brilliant set of results for your cats, you must be very proud


----------



## Guest

well done!!


----------



## may

Well deserved Congratulations!!!!!! you must be delighted


----------



## starlight

Great News ! Congratulations !!!!!!

Bet your going round like this  well done


----------



## Siamese Kelly

CONGRATULATIONS ON A GREAT DAY ELISE AND ANGEL AND DEVOTED SLAVE WENDY


----------



## Selk67U2

*Angeli, Clare, May, Lynne & Kelly We are really proud of our girls and what made it nicer was that the one kitten that was returned was at the show with good friends of ours, so we got to see him, he did well too, I can't beleive how much he's grown, he's well loved and spoilt*


----------



## Guest

Thats fab news, well done!!


----------



## Janee

Sounds like a wonderful day - very, very pleased for your daughter - what an incentive to get into showing and eventually one day breeding ?


----------



## Kay73

Selk67U2 said:


> *Angeli, Clare, May, Lynne & Kelly We are really proud of our girls and what made it nicer was that the one kitten that was returned was at the show with good friends of ours, so we got to see him, he did well too, I can't beleive how much he's grown, he's well loved and spoilt*


that is fabulous news


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yes Kay, it was lovely to be able to catch up with his progress

Thanks Dusty & Jane*



> Sounds like a wonderful day - very, very pleased for your daughter - what an incentive to get into showing and eventually one day breeding ?


*Hopefully she will Jane, she loves showing her cat and does all the grooming ect herself She wants to be a vet, she says, lol*


----------



## JANICE199

well done to you and your daughter. i bet you are both over the moon..and i think its great that your daughter has taken an interest too..congratulations to you both...


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, Thanks Janice*


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Janee said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day - very, very pleased for your daughter - what an incentive to get into showing and eventually one day breeding ?


Janee-it's that same proud feeling you get when your human child does fab on their 1st sports day or in the school play-you'd love it i'm sure


----------



## HelenB

very well done to evryone who got such good results i havent posted for a while but have been reading havent posted cos have been bad times but hope things are gonna be beter soon

hubby lost job so not been able to try showing or go to any but he got a new one now so we celebrated by visiting family in manchester and popping in on sunday to see the show on way home it was fab i loved the brown and white one that won was that mays? he was lovely  i was amazed at all the cats how relaxed they were and all the ones that won were great i even saw the white one i saw ages ago at the supreme what won then not a pedigree one another one housecat i think they call them? he was fab too, i like him cos he is like moonllght i hope maybe one day when we get better off and can try to show that she can do like him!

which was yours wendy was it the fluffy grey and white one that won? there were lots of lovely fluffy ones i do like fluffy ones especially whites and there was a tortie one there that people said was a boy but i thought they could only be girls? i had a brill time looking round them all and wanted to take half of them home. sorry for going on but there were just so many but dont think i like the bald ones sphinxes? or the thin siameses or the funny curly ones with big ears but i did like that ginger curly one that won but still think all the curly ones look funny hahaha but he looked sort of cuddly too which the thin ones dont. i liked that mega huge tabby one the fluffy one on a lead wow was he good or what!!!!

anyway will shut up now but just so excited cos think when we do show we will do a show like that one it was really nice. may not be for a bit yet though cos have to pay off thing we had to borrow and all while we were having problems but maybe next year til then i can enjoy these letters on here 

helen


----------



## Guest

Hi Helen,

Sounds like you had a really good day looking at the cats. I remember you coming over to see the Tortie boy because he was penned next to us. I have included this link that might interest you about tortie boys, I hope you find it interesting.

Tortie toms, schildpad katers

Glad you enjoyed the show!

Jo


----------



## HelenB

thank you jo that is interesting but i think i will have to spend a lot of time reading it cos it is so much to take in and i dont think i understand it all but i will look at it later when i have time it was kind of you to post it  i didnt know you or wendy or may or anyone was there until i read the board but if i had i might have said hello but i am a bit shy really so i just like to look at the cats so i probably wouldnt have said anything hahaha

was yours the cat next to the tortie? that was nice too and there were some gorgeous like pale colour ones there too as i say i love the fluffy ones but ones with proper noses not those funny squashed up face ones 

yes i really did love seeing all them cats i could of spent longer there but we couldnt of got there earlier but i was glad to see all the best ones be picked i bet all there owners was dead proud i know i would of been and maybe one day i will be 

helen


----------



## Guest

Hi Helen,

Yes the tortie boy is the litter brother to my Sandy and the cat in the pen next to him was Claude's mum so they are all related. 

I haven't fully read the tortie boy article myself lol. I will get round to it one day. It was a nice day though wasn't it? The VCC run a great friendly little show, very relaxed and enjoyable.

Jo


----------



## Fade to Grey

well done selk! 


sounds like you had a great day and got great results!


----------



## HelenB

hi jo yes it was great even from the short time we were there and i even think hubby quite liked it 

so which were yours then? did i see them? i bet they are lovely 

i do hope we can get back on our feet so we can try moonlight at one one day. i have now seen all shows i think we have seen a few gccf ones especially the supreme about 3 or 4 years ago which i just thought was FAB so many cats wow! and we did get to see a tica one and now we have seen this one and i think this is the one i would like to try one day when we can. i think the tica one would be tiring and the gccf one stuffy from the people we saw there and especially in the bit we would be showing there seemed to be a few people saying nasty things about other people cheating and all and dont like that  but this one was so good and nice and everyone seemed to get on great  cant wait

helen


----------



## Guest

Hi Helen,

Well there is something to be said for all three, there will always be a minority of people who have to be unpleasant at shows, but as yet I have not seen this at FB shows at all. Everyone is friendly and helpful and its a very relaxing day out. The Tica crowd are lovely too when you get to stop and chat, most of the time you are run off your feet running to and fro rings.

I hope you do get to show, unfortunately Gwynedd is my last UK show as we are emigrating to Switzerland very soon. I hope it all works out for you!

Jo

ps my cats were the ones on the left side of the Tortie boy and red silver tabby girl.


----------



## HelenB

oh those lovely pale ginger ones wow fab

helen


----------



## Guest

Oh thanks Helen, yes and the one in the pen next to them was our lovely Red silver shaded Maine Coon Sandy. So what breed is Moonlight then? Any pics?

Jo


----------



## HelenB

hi jo

moonlight is not a breed she is what they were calling a housecat there on sunday i think the pics are here somewhere it says images on the right of my name somewhere try there. she is white that is why i like that white cat what won the best housecat and he is the one i saw 3 or 4 years ago at the supreme i saw he had that rosette on his pen showing it off 

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thanks Fadey*



> which was yours wendy was it the fluffy grey and white one that won? there were lots of lovely fluffy ones i do like fluffy ones especially whites


*Hi Helen, That would of been Angel my 10 yr olds BAlue & White girl, that got best in Show Opposite sex Our White girl was there too, but our good friends Tortie girl got the best in show as it was a tie, lol. *


----------



## HelenB

hi wendy

sorry i am still getting used to cat colours so grey is blue i will try to remember that  i think i saw your white one too - i saw ALL the white ones cos i LOVE white ones 

i am confused now cos may said her cat got best and your friends tortie one got best cat too  but never mind they are all lovely except the bald ones and the thin ones and the funny big eared curly ones lol not really i love all cats really lol

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hehe, cause mine are semi-longhair Norwegian Forests and Mays are Shorthair Orientals. It is confusing to begin with*


----------



## HelenB

oh it is confusing so is there more than one best cat i know i saw a lot of them do they have lots or does one get better than the others?

helen


----------



## Guest

Hi Helen,

Ah that would have been Carol's Raffles hhp. He is gorgeous isn't he?

Well I do hope you get to show Moonlight at some point, what a pretty name! Is she from a rescue then?

Jo


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, cause mine are semi-longhair Norwegian Forests and Mays are Shorthair Orientals. It is confusing to begin with*


*Hi Wendy nice to see you back, *


----------



## Selk67U2

> oh it is confusing so is there more than one best cat i know i saw a lot of them do they have lots or does one get better than the others?
> 
> helen


*Haha, it's gets easier when you show more and more, lol* *Each section has it's own best cat, then they do overall best cat*


----------



## HelenB

hi jo he is lovely i would love to have him but moonlight would be jelous lol

she came from a rescue when she was 6 months old and we have had her about 6 years now

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

> Hi Wendy nice to see you back,


*Hi Linda, Thanks, things went just fine with her op, she's back home and resting now. The unit at the hospital was lovely, it's all new*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, it's gets easier when you show more and more, lol* *Each section has it's own best cat, then they do overall best cat*


*And where did urs come  glad to hear all went well,  *


----------



## HelenB

hi wendy

oh i see so which was the overall best one?

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

*The longhaired kitten not sure of colour, lol was busy stewarding*


----------



## deedeedee

Hi Wendy 

how old is Angel? she is a beauty having seen her in the flesh! Your daughter is very lucky to have her


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hi ya Dee, nice to see you back on Angel was 2 in Feb, so still young yet, lol. My daughter loves her very much. The judge on Sunday loved her, she was just lying on the table with the judge, lol. May daughter does everything herself with Angel, grooming ect and taking her to the judges table. Sunday she did it all by herself because I was stewarding with another judge. I don't have to worry though because she's been going to shows since she was 5 lol, so knows exactly what to do*


----------



## deedeedee

Hya nice to be back 

has Angel ever been bred from?


----------



## Selk67U2

*No, she is a show pet for our daughter. It would'nt be fair for her to have a Queen with all that calling ect. *


----------



## HelenB

sorry but jo said the white cat was carols raffles was carol the older lady i saw with him by the pen and with the curly ginger ones talking to people about them? she seemed nice

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thats Carol Walker, she has about 20 odd moggies. The curly ones are Selkirk Rexs, Josh & Jack. They are lovely cats, they look like they've had a perm, lol. The white cat is a moggy, she says people think Raffles is a pedigree. My white cat is a Norwegian Forest, she was up there too in the semi- longhair best in show section*


----------



## HelenB

20!!!!!!!!! that is silly no one can have 20 cats 

if that raffles was a pedigree he is just like my moggy so is moonlight a pedigree we got her from a rescue when she was 6 months old

but i am sad now becos i wanted to show moonlight and was liking the show at leigh so much i was hoping we would try one with moonlight but i cannot now becos it is too dangerous hubby says after what he hear on sunday


----------



## Saynamore

HelenB said:


> 20!!!!!!!!! that is silly no one can have 20 cats
> 
> if that raffles was a pedigree he is just like my moggy so is moonlight a pedigree we got her from a rescue when she was 6 months old
> 
> but i am sad now becos i wanted to show moonlight and was liking the show at leigh so much i was hoping we would try one with moonlight but i cannot now becos it is too dangerous hubby says after what he hear on sunday


Well I have 18 at the moment if you count the two kittens, pmsl : What did you hear that was so dangerous, btw


----------



## Selk67U2

*Raffles is'nt a pedigree. I know lots of breeders with around 20 cats, but thats with Stud boys ect that are outside in runs ect.
You'll be fine showing, we show our Moggy, she was top Household pet 2007 in FIFe*


----------



## HelenB

oh sorry didnt mean to be rude but couldnt think of anyone having 20 cats 

i didnt hear anything it was something hubby heard people talking about cats being poisoned and he said if it is that bad to win that people poison cats then we are not doing it but noone would really poison a cat would they just to win?


----------



## HelenB

i am sorry i think i have upset someone with this i didnt mean any of you would poison a cat i just got told about it by my hubby who wont let us show moonlight now and i was trying to see if it was right or not cos if it wasnt then i could try to tell him to let us show her but if it is true that cats get poisoned then i wouldnt not want to take her as well in case she was made ill

helen


----------



## Angeli

I dont know whether those rumours are correct or not  but some close friends of mine whose cat won overall Supreme Exhibit in two years running and also the National title in the same year started receiving threats shortly after and had to have security guards accompany their cat when he was on exhibition around the country.


----------



## HelenB

oh no that is so bad  i thought people showed there cats for fun? why do they do such nasty things if it is for fun?

helen


----------



## tashi

We have the same thing when exhibiting dogs to a high standard but we try to make sure there is always someone who knows our dogs watching them if we have to leave them, it is a very sad society that we live in these days, but we dont let that spoil our hobby we just watch them all the time.


----------



## HelenB

i dont understand how anyone who loves animals could want to harm them just for the sake of winning a rosette  i told hubby that at the shows like we were at on sunday we could stay with our cat and make sure she was allright but he said it happened at a show like that so we cant show her  i did so want to try it it all looked so much fun and said i would make sure she was never left for a minute but he wont let me now

still i can stay here and read about you all having fun cant i and dream 

helen


----------



## Selk67U2

*I've never known it happen at a FIFe show, not in the 5/6 yrs i've been showing. I have heard the rumours about it happening at others, but it was a few years ago. I would'nt know if they were true or not as I don't show with that governing body anyway.
I think it's a great shame that your hubby won't let you show, as your cat would be just fine. *



> it is a very sad society that we live in these days, but we dont let that spoil our hobby we just watch them all the time.


*I totally agree with you there Tashi I won't let anything spoil my hobby or going to shows*


----------



## Rraa

Perhaps I am too trusting but I suspect that this sort of thing is generally done by nasty people who vie with those who are seen to be doing very well in the show rings and have become well known/famous. The people whose cats are doing well then have to resort to extreme security measures. I believe that show rings like Fife and TICA, where people may stay with their cats at all times, are not quite so exposed to this danger.

I would certainly be content to take my cat to a TICA or Fife show.

*Wendy - many congratulations !!! *(although belatedly). *Nice to read that you had a geat day last weekend. *


----------



## Selk67U2

> Wendy - many congratulations !!! (although belatedly). Nice to read that you had a geat day last weekend


*Thanks Ra*


----------

